# البلاستك وتقليل الاثر البيئي لانواعه



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

تعريف البلاستيك


على انه مواد يمكن تشكيلها بسهولة. أصلها مركبات كيميائية يتم الحصول عليها من النفط. يتركب البلاستيك من مركبات ذات سلاسل طويلة تسمى بالبلمرات(polymers)




،وهي مرتبة بنسق معين _وهذا الترتيب يعطي البلاستيك مزايا متعددة. إن البلاستيك الصلب يستبدل المعادن في كثير من الأدوات ،أما البلاستيك الطري فيدخل في صناعة الخيوط والجلود وحتى الفرو .البلاستيك من المكونات الطبيعية.

في عام 1862م صنع الكيميائي ألكسندر باركز Alexander Parkes أول شكل للبلاستيك من مادة نترات السيلولوز. 

شاهده الناس في معرض لندنLondon exhibition ثم طور هذا الشكل على يد الأمريكي جون وبسلي ، الذي سماها بالسليليود Celluloid فيما بعد. ومع أن السيليلود كان هشاً ويتغير لونه عند التعرض للضوء الشديد، فقد استعمل في صناعة كرات البلياردو والأسنان الصناعية والأفلام الفوتوغرافية.

البلاستيك من مكونات كيميائية:








أول شكل كيميائي للبلاستيك صنع عام 1909م وكان يسمى بالباكلايت(bakelite). 

الباكلايت(bakelite):



الباكلايت نوع من البلاستيك يدخل في صناعة صناديق وايطارات الأجهزة والأدوات مثل الراديو والتليفزيون والكاميرات وغيرها . ويعد الباكلايت نوع من بلمرة التكاثف . ويشترط لحدوث هذا النوع من البلمرة أن يحتوي المونمر على مجموعتين وظيفتين على الأقل . وينتج التكاثف تكون جزىء ذا وزن جزيئي كبير ( البلاستيك ) بالاضافة الى بعض الجزيئات الصغيرة مثل الماء H2O , HCl وغيرها . ويحضر الباكلايت من تكاثف الفينول والفورمالدهيد . ويستخدم الباكلايت كمادة عازلة في الاجهزة الكهربائية . وكمادة لاصقة.

.
oOo تجربة تحضير البوليمر " الباكلايت " oOo

وحضرت أنواع أخرى مثل البولي إيستر polyester) )









وبولي فينيل كلورايد (PVC) 




اللذان " البولي إيستر وبولي فينيل كلورايد "يتمتعان بخفة الوزن والمرونة وإمكانية التلوين ويتحملان الرطوبة والحرارة الشديدة.






تصنيع البلاستيك:

1-طريقة الحقن (Injection Moulding ) : تم تسخين وصهر المادة الخام وهي عبارة عن حبيبات (pellets) صغيرة ثم تضغط وتحقن نحو القالب المطلوب. 

2- طريقة القلوبة الساخنة (Hot Extrusion Moulding) : في هذه الطريقة تخضع المادة الخام للتسخين ثم تدفع بشكل لولبى نحو قالب لعمل صفائح بلاستيكية مختلفة.


أنــــــــــواع البلاستيــــــــــك :

1- الثيرموبلاستيك (Thermoplastic )

يمكن تغيير شكل هذا النوع بالحرارة . من أمثلة البوليثين (Polythene) التي تستخدم في صناعة الأوعية البلاستيكية المختلفة, التي يتغير شكلها عند وضع مواد ساخنة أو حارة فيها.

2- الثيرموسيتينك (Thermosetting)



لا يمكن تغيير شكل هذا النوع بالحرارة. وحتى لو سخن فانه سيزداد صلابة. لذا يصنع منه فيشة الأجهزة الكهربائية, لتحملها الحرارة الناتجة من التيار الكهربائي . من أمثلة البيرسبكس وهو بلاستيك شفاف مثالي لملاعب السكواش , يتميز بالصلابة والقوة أكثر من الزجاج!












لقد أدت هذه المشكلة الى ازدياد الوعي البيئي وظهور اهتمام دولي بضرورة البحث عن حلول للتقليل من الآثار السلبية عن تراكم النفايات البلاستيكية .










ان مفهوم الحديث لمعالجة النفايات بشكل عام يتضمن مجموعة من البدائل أهمها 


(1) - تقليـــــــــص الحجـــــــــم Reduction 







تقليص الحجم : والمقصود هنا هو تقليل المواد الخام المستخدمة، وبالتالي تقليل المخلفات، ويتم ذلك:

- إما باستخدام مواد خام أقل.

- أو باستخدام مواد خام تنتج مخلفات أقل.

- أو عن طريق الحدّ من المواد المستخدمة في عمليات التعبئة والتغليف، مثل: البلاستيك والورق والمعادن، وهذا يستدعي وعيًا بيئيًّا من كل من المستثمر والمنتج؛ فمثلاً في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التزم الكثير من منتجي الصابون السائل بتركيزه؛ حتى يتم تعبئته في عبوّات أصغر، أو إنتاج معجون أسنان بدون عبوته الكرتونية الخارجية، وهذا ما يطلق عليه (Wast minimization).

(2) -والتـــــدويـــــــــر Recycling 



التدوير (recycling ) هي عملية إعادة تصنيع واستخدام المخلفات، سواء المنزلية أم الصناعية أم الزراعية، وذلك لتقليل تأثير هذه المخلفات وتراكمها على البيئة، وتتم هذه العملية عن طريق تصنيف وفصل المخلفات على أساس المواد الخام الموجودة بها ثم إعادة تصنيع كل مادة على حدة. 

بدأت فكرة إعادة التدوير أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى والثانية، حيث كانت الدول تعانى من النقص الشديد في بعض المواد الأساسية مثل المطاط، مما دفعها إلى تجميع تلك المواد من المخلفات لإعادة استخدامها . 

وبعد سنوات أصبحت عملية إعادة التدوير من أهم أساليب إدارة التخلص من المخلفات؛ ذلك للفوائد البيئية العديدة لهذه العملية. 

لسنوات عديدة كان إعادة التدوير المباشر عن طريق منتجي مواد المخلفات (الخردة) هو الشكل الأساسي لإعادة التدوير، ولكن مع بداية التسعينيات بدأ التركيز على إعادة التدوير غير المباشر أي تصنيع مواد المخلفات لإنتاج منتجات أخرى تعتمد على نفس المادة الخام مثل: إعادة تدوير الزجاج والورق والبلاستيك والألومنيوم وغيرها من المواد التي يتم الآن إعادة تدويرها . 

وقد وجد رجال الصناعة أنه إذا تم أخذ برامج إعادة التدوير بمأخذ الجد من الممكن أن تساعد في تخفيض تكلفة المواد الخام وتكلفة التشغيل، كما تحسن صورتهم كمتهمين دائمين بتلويث البيئة . 


النفايات التي يمكن إعادة تدويرها… 

الورق: ورق الصحف، المكاتب، المدارس، الكرتون وغيرها. 


الزجاج: القوارير، المرطبانات، قطع الزجاج المكسر وغيرها.


الألمنيوم: علب المشروبات الغازية. 

البلاستيك: قوارير الماء، الأكياس البلاستيكية، وأغطية الزراعة البلاستيكية. 

معادن أخرى: المعلبات، هياكل السيارات والبطاريات. 

مواد أخرى: إطارات السيارات المستعملة، مخلفات مواد البناء، الأثاث، والملابس المستعملة. 



الحل المتكامل لإدارة النفايات الصلبة
للوصول إلى هذا الحل يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار…

التقليل أو خفض النفايات: أي تقليل استهلاك المواد مما يساعد في تقليل رمي النفايات وبالتالي تقليل كلفة معالجتها كونها تقلل من كلفة إعادة التدوير والحرق والطمر وهي أفضل الطرق. 


إعادة التدوير: وتبدأ هذه العملية بجمع النفايات واستعمالها كمواد أولية في تصنيع منتج جديد وتتم بأربع خطوات

: * : أنـــــــواع إعـــــــادة التـــــدويـــــــر : * : 


× إعادة تدوير المنتوج (product recycling): تعتبر حلا ضروريا وبديلا للإنتاج الجديد ويمكن تطبيقها على الإنتاج الكامل أو المكونات والأجزاء كالآتي: 

* إعادة تدوير المنتوج مع المحافظة على شكله وبنيانه والقيمة العالية له بعد صيانته أو تطويره وإعادة استخدامه لنفس الوظائف والمهام أو غيرها 

* إعادة تدوير المنتوج بعد تفكيكه وإدخال مكوناته وأجزائه لعملية الإنتاج والتجميع ويعتبر هذا النوع أقل قيمة من النوع السابق

× إعادة تدوير المواد (material recycling): الاستفادة من المواد الداخلة في صناعة أي منتوج (إعادة التصنيع ) في صناعات مماثلة أو مختلفة بعد فصل المواد الداخلة في صناعته عن بعضها البعض مع مراعاة شروط حماية البيئة كالآتي: 

* إعادة تدوير المواد من خلال إعادة تصنيعها واستخدامها كمواد تشغيل 

* إعادة تدوير المواد من خلال معالجتها كيميائيا أو حراريا لتصنيع مواد خام جديدة 



,, * ,, بعـــــض الحلــــول لتسهيـــــل عمليـــــة إعــــادة التدوير ,, * ,,

1- تنظيم عملية فرز النفايات والقمامة في الأحياء السكنية , والمناطق الصناعية والأسواق , وتخصيص أماكن فيها للمواد البلاستيكية .


2- وضع إشارة تدل على امكانية تدوير المنتج .



3- تصنيف أنواع البوليمرات بوضع رقم خاص يدل على نوع البوليمر المستخدم في المنتج , وذلك بوضع رقم داخل إشارة إعادة التدوير ويساعد هذا التصنيف على فرزها وتسهيل التعامل معها في المصانع المتخصصة بالتدوير أو إعادة التصنيع .
تساهم إعادة التدوير في المحافظة على البيئة والتقليل من التلوث من خلال دورها في الآتي: 

× المحافظة على موارد المواد والطاقة 

* تقليل الاستهلاك من خلال إطالة عمر المنتوج 

* تقليل الاستهلاك من خلال إعادة التصنيع 

* تقليل الاستهلاك من خلال الرفع من كفاءة العمليات الإنتاجية 

* توفير الطاقة من خلال التقليل من العمليات الإنتاجية 

× حماية الأراضي المستخدمة كمكبات لرمي القمامة من خلال التقليل من المخلفات 

× حماية البيئة من المواد الضارة والسامة الناتجة عن الصناعات الاستخراجية والتحويلية 


,, * ,, مــــــــــا قبــــــــل التدويــــــــر Pre Recycling ,, * ,,

.هذه العبارة تتطلب وقفه أمام ممارسات يومية وأسلوب حياة نقيمه ونزنه بميزان أخضر لنقيس مدى قربنا أو بعدنا عن السلوك البيئي السليم فكلنا راع ومسؤول , والراعي المسؤول يتصرف بحكمة ويختار المواقف السليمة لحماية البيئة وتقليل النفايات وإنقاذ مواد يحتاجها الإنسان لنسبق التدوير بخطوة أكثر تطوراً ونفعالية وجدوى ولنتخذها منهجاً .

لنبدأ بأصل الحياة - الماء - وليحاسب كل منا نفسه . أي كم هدر ويهدر يوميا في الاستعمالات المختلفة ؟ ما مدى التزامنا بسنة نبينا الكريم وتوجيهه بالاقتصاد في استعمال الماء عند الوضوء ولو كنا نغرف من النهر ؟ . اتباعنا هذا الهدى المنير نؤجر عليه أولاَ ونحفظ به مواردنا المائية ونوفر ما يصرف من مال وطاقة في التقنية ويجنبنا كذلك كم هائل من المواد الكيميائية تستعمل في معالجة الصرف الصحي . لنقف هنيه ونحاول محاسبة أنفسنا ومدى حرصنا على الترشيد سطلا فيما يحتاج كوبا ؟ وبرميلا فيما يحتاج سطلا ؟ وهل نترك الصنابير تعبىء المجاري بغير حساب ؟ ونعود لننقي ونعالج لننقذ ما يمكن إنقاذه ؟

( 3) - إعـــــادة استخـــــدام المخلفــــات Reuse



إعادة استخدام (Reuse): وهذا يعني -مثلاً - إعادة استخدام الزجاجات البلاستيكية للمياه المعدنية مثلاً بعد تعقيمها، وإعادة ملء الزجاجات والبرطمانات بعد استخدامها، هذا الأسلوب يؤدي إلى تقليل حجم المخلفات، ولكنه يستدعي وعيًا بيئيًّا لدى عامة الناس في كيفية التخلص من مخلفاتهم، والقيام بعملية فرز بسيطة لكل من المخلفات البلاستيكية والورقية والزجاجية والمعدنية قبل التخلص منها، فنجد في كل من اليابان والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية صناديق قمامة ملونة في كل منطقة وشارع؛ بحيث يتم إلقاء المخلفات الورقية في الصناديق الخضراء، والمخلفات البلاستيكية والزجاجية والمعدنية في الصناديق الزرقاء، ومخلفات الأطعمة أو ما يطلق عليه المخلفات الحيوية في الصناديق السوداء.

: : ^ : : المواصفـــــات الصحيـــــة لوعــــــاء جمـــــــع الفضـــلات: : ^ : :





أن يكون مصنوع من مادة صلبة قوية قابلة للتنظيف مثل الحديد والبلاستيك. 

أن يخلو من الزوايا الحادة بحيث يمنع تجمع النفايات جوانبه. ويفضل أن يكون أسطواني الشكل ليسهل غسله وتنظيفه. 

أن لا يسمح بتسرب السوائل الناتجة عن بقايا الطعام خارجه. 

أن يكون محكم الغطاء لمنع وصول الحشرات للقمامة. 

أن يكون حجم الوعاء مناسباً بحيث يسهل نقلها إلى خارج المنزل. 
.,. المنتجات المصنعة من المخلفات البلاستيكية .,.

PVC 

حبيبات بلاستيكية – أنابيب التمديدات الداخلية للكهرباء والصرف الصحي . وللاستخدامات الزراعية .

oOo الــبـــتــروكيــمـــاويـــــات oOo *0* هـــــدايا بتروكيماويةمن PVC ""*0*


PP

polypropyleneحبيبات بلاستيكية _ أحزمة ربط بلاستيكية ( للتغليف ) – ملحقات في صناعة الأثاث .












LDPE, LLDPE & HDPE

حبيبات بلاستيكية _ أكياس بلاستيكية – أنابيب ووصلات أنابيب – سطل ( دلو ) بلاستيكي HDPE للاستخدامات الإنشائية – تعليق للثياب – ألواح بلاستيكية مختلفة القياسات والاستعمالات – أقلام بلاستيكية – ملحقات في صناعة الأثاث 





​


----------



## h2so4 (18 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير الموضوع فعلا رائع


----------

